# Anyone Race Mon. Tues. Wed. Night CARPET?



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Looking for a place to race monday through wednesday carpet within 2 hours of cleveland, My work shift is changing but want to stay in tune for the champs.


----------

